# HR20 - Mark show unwatched?



## jpfisher (Dec 15, 2006)

Is there a way to mark a watched show as unwatched on the HR20? I'm supposed to watch 24 with a friend, but she keeps putting it off and will know I watched it if it is gray on the playlist.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Nope, don't cheat on your friend next time.


----------



## jpfisher (Dec 15, 2006)

heh. I guess I should thank the DVR for serving as my moral compass.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Just tell your friend that you started to watch and then quit before it really started. It will get grayed out if you only play 30s of a show.


----------



## dave2323 (Dec 29, 2008)

You could just tell her George and Kramer forced you.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

You _could_ watch it on Hulu.com as well, but I would wait for your lady friend


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Grentz said:


> You _could_ watch it on Hulu.com as well


And give up watching 24 in HD with surround sound?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jpfisher said:


> Is there a way to mark a watched show as unwatched on the HR20? I'm supposed to watch 24 with a friend, but she keeps putting it off and will know I watched it if it is gray on the playlist.


What level of a friend are we talking about? 
:lol:


----------



## MX727 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just have it all set to go when she gets there. Simple enough. She sits down, you say "ready" and take it off pause.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Just come clean. You might find out she already watched it at her friends house anyhow.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

MX727 said:


> Just have it all set to go when she gets there. Simple enough. She sits down, you say "ready" and take it off pause.


This, you don't even have to tell a lie!


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

Start watching everything else on the playlist but stop after a couple seconds.

This should make everything gray, then you can tell her there must be a bug in the software.


phox


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I wish we could do this, also. I'm not so sure you have to watch 30 seconds for it to gray out--I'm pretty sure I've accidentally played the wrong recording for only a second or two and it grayed out.

That's why I'd like to be able to mark them as unwatched--I often start the wrong one, or start one just to make sure I got the beginning of the movie.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jack Bauer wouldn't be afraid of what some chick thinks.


----------



## jackdinla (Jun 3, 2008)

Just tell her the truth. Your DVR is so unreliable that you wanted to make sure you actually had recorded the show and not the black(gray) screen of death


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

jackdinla said:


> Just tell her the truth. Your DVR is so unreliable that you wanted to make sure you actually had recorded the show and not the black(gray) screen of death


I like your idea. I'm sure you don't hear about it if its a blank recording and you didn't try it out first.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

For the record, a recording grays out on my HR22 if I play even a couple of seconds. I tried it this morning.


----------

